
Elizabeth Warren Praised for Plan to Break Up Tech Giants - jrepinc
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2019/03/08/elizabeth-warren-praised-plan-break-tech-giants
======
brownbat
Planet Money's recent antitrust series is worth checking out to build up a
basic footing for these discussions.

Standard Oil:
[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/02/15/695131832/anti...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/02/15/695131832/antitrust-1-standard-
oil)

The Paradox:
[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/02/20/696342011/anti...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/02/20/696342011/antitrust-2-the-
paradox)

Big Tech:
[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/02/22/697170790/anti...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/02/22/697170790/antitrust-3-big-
tech)

